# 1890? "daycycle"



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

i picked this bike up the other day,i havent cleaned it up yet......has really nice nickel plating even as is unpolished,definately an original bike........anyone have anymore info on it?

















 

era repair?


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

more of the good stuff


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats, that thing is amazing!!! I love the saddle design.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 28, 2013)

*nice find!*

What a cool original bike! 
That paint & nickle ought to clean up nicely. I like that interesting headbadge and the great condition nickle plating. Most of the time it's long gone.
About 1897-98 or so?


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks........so i had a self proclaimed expert tell me it was a 97,but then he said 95,honestly i always question where some folks pull their information from...........i know in the car world im coming out of self proclaimed and "acclaimed" experts got in the habit of saying something enough that they became certain it was fact........even after clear proof is presented that is contrary

    i think were in an era of huge gigantic egos that some feel they just couldnt be wrong........so i try to ask lots of whys........i am not an expert.....at anything,i love to learn though

   i was also told this bike is a race model and that the tubing was some light 90s era composite.........i will to this claims credit admit this bike is very light when compared to other 90s bikes on hand

i looked up this town on the badge but came up with nothing......the saddle has a single blade spring as its suspension and "brown" stamped on the one flap........any help identifying or shedding light greatly appreciated


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here is some info showing a bankruptcy in 1903 and a web link of  Day Manufacturing Co. buying Queen City Cycle Co. in 1896.



http://seiz2day.com/lakeviewny/bikefactory.htm
The Wheelmen shows 1898
http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/bicyclebrands/bicyclebrands.pdf
Found another very interesting link.
http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper ...1994-1995/Hamburg NY Sun 1994-1995 - 0446.pdf


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2013)

This is kinda cool.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

damn nice stuff there...........now i owe you even more beers!  you rock,thanks for this!.............so i am certain these tires arent original other than those everything looks right/original 

   the baseball thing is kinda huge dont you think?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 28, 2013)

If it's so dated, then the one piece crank was ahead of it's time.........


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

poop,now you got me worried......i did notice the crank set has different and interesting spanner nut arrangement that matches the headset


----------



## pelletman (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice!  There were a TON of manufacturers from 1895 on and all I would say is probably late 90's.  Self professed experts generally don't know much.  Every time I think I know something.....  The more I know the more I know I don't know


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Very nice!  There were a TON of manufacturers from 1895 on and all I would say is probably late 90's.  Self professed experts generally don't know much.  Every time I think I know something.....  The more I know the more I know I don't know




Yep, what he said.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 28, 2013)

Sure is a nice bike! Is that an old metal tire patch in the pic? lol. I like the frame style. All the joints are so smooth! Well made bike! I have never seen a seat like that. Are you gonna ride it?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 28, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> If it's so dated, then the one piece crank was ahead of it's time.........




The one-piece Astabula crank was first manufactured in 1898.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was wondering about the one piece crank thing as well because this Napoleon from the Jenkins Cycle Co. Chicago has one piece cranks. According to the Wheelmen this bike is from 1895 to 1898.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 28, 2013)

I didn't mean so "dated," maybe I should have said "stated," as I always am amazed at how

actually advanced the manufacturers were so long ago. The one piece crank remains largely

unchanged to this day. I was just surprised to see the OPC on a bike that old.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 28, 2013)

Got it. It is amazing how advanced some of the bikes were. The Napoleon weighs in at 22lbs. Of course the seat is trashed, the tires are long gone and the wood is all dried up.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

damn......the Napoleon is badass!!!


----------

